# أرجو المساعدة اخواني



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

سلام الرب يسوع عليكم 

أنا فتاة خرجت من الأسلام لأني عرفت الله الحق...و لكن تعترضني ثلاث مشكلات تنبع من مشكل أساسي

اأني كنت مسلمة و أرتدي الحجاب و لذلك لا أستطيع أن أنزعة وبالتالى لا يمكنني الدخول للكنيسة لأنى سألفت الأنظار الى و أنا في بلد أسلامي يكاد المسيحيون أن يكونو فيه منقرضين 

 أني بموجب المشكلة الأولى لا يمكنني أن أعمد و لا يمكنني ممارية الصلاوات في الكنيسة و لا الأعياد

أفيدوني و شكرا


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2012)

اولا : اهلا بيكي وسطنا في بيتك التاني منتدي الكنيسه
ومبروك عليكي الخلاص وتحررك من عبوديه ابليس

ثانيا : احب اقولك ان اهم شئ عند الهنا القدوس يسوع المسيح
هو القلب 
فهو من قال لنا " يا ابني اعطيني قلبك وتلاحظ عيناك طرقي "
بمعني ان الاول تفكري وتركزي انك تتعمقي في تثبيت ايمانك 
وتفهمي العقيده المسيحيه الاول وتعرفي المسيح
وبعد كدا ربنا هايدبرلك باقي الامور
من معموديه ودخولك للكنيسه في الوقت المناسب
" فلكل شئ تحت السماء وقت "
وثقي ان الذي اختارلك وبدا معكي اول الطريق
سيكمل معاكي للنهايه ولن يتركك في المنتصف
ولكن ........... عليكي ان تتمسكي بيه مهما كانت الظروف
لان ابليس هايعلن الحرب عليكي بكل الطرق
عشان يستردك تاني لعبوديته
فتقوي والبسي سلاح الايمان بيسوع المسيح المخلص
فبيه وحده وبقوه صليبه تستطيعي الانتصار علي عدو الخير ابليس

اصلي ان يمد الهنا الحنون يداه الحانيه لراعيتك وحفظك
 من محاربات عدو الخير ابليس
وان يدبر لكي الصالح في الوقت المناسب
 ويرشدك لكيفيه الحياه معه 
وتثبيتك في الايمان بيه حتي المنتهي
امين


----------



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك أخي و أرجو من الله العون


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2012)

*أختي، لا عليكي بخلع الحجاب الآن، وغير مطلوب منك ان تخلعيه الآن، الآن لا تفكري كثيرة في صعوبة العماد، بل تعلمي كل شيء عن ايمانك قبل العماد لان شرط العماد هو الإيمان أولا، فيجب أن تعرفي الإيمان ثم العماد.

وهنا في منتدى الكنيسة، أجعليه بيتك الأول والثاني، إقرأي واسمعي فيه الإنجيل وإسألي أي سؤال لا تعرفيه، والأخوات سيتابعوا معك كل شيء..
*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2012)

ألف مبروك عليكي الخلاص
حتى يدبر الله وتستطيعين أن تلتقي بجماعة مؤمنين تتشاركين معهم الحياة المسيحية
حاولي أن تقرأي الكتاب المقدس وأن تستمعي إلى الترانيم
بالإضافة إلى البرامح المسيحية التي جلبت الكنيسة إلى المنازل

ولكن طبعاً يظل حضور الكنيسة هو الأفضل وأصلي لله أن تتيسر أمورك وتعيشي حياتك كمسيحية جديدة بطمأنينة
أما المعمودية فانتظري حتى يؤمنها الرب لكِ

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معك
​


----------



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

ولكن طبعاً يظل حضور الكنيسة هو الأفضل وأصلي لله أن تتيسر أمورك وتعيشي حياتك كمسيحية جديدة بطمأنينة
أما المعمودية فانتظري حتى يؤمنها الرب لكِ

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معك

_*
أمــــــــــــــيـــــــــن أخي :smil13:
ليت الرب يلبي ندائي.... :new5:*_


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يونيو 2012)

مبرووووووك يا بربرية

زى ما الكل قالك متقلقيش ربنا هيسهلك العماد


----------



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبرووووووك يا بربرية
> 
> زى ما الكل قالك متقلقيش ربنا هيسهلك العماد




الله اخليكي يا حبيبتي 
كلى ثقة في الرب :flowers:


----------



## SamirAzar (6 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع عليكم
> 
> أنا فتاة خرجت من الأسلام لأني عرفت الله الحق...و لكن تعترضني ثلاث مشكلات تنبع من مشكل أساسي
> 
> ...



لا مشكلة في ذلك فبولس أمر بتغطية الشعر في الكنيسة:

4. كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ.
5. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ.
6. إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ فَلْتَتَغَطَّ.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Corinthians/11

ولكن حاولي تغيير مظهره قليلاً حتى لا يبدو إسلامياً.


----------



## SamirAzar (6 يونيو 2012)

أقصد تغطية شعر المرأة كما هو واضح من النص أما الرجل فلا يجوز أن يغطي شعره.
للأسف النساء المسيحيات باستثناء الراهبات لا  يلتزمن بذلك. 
والرجال المسيحيون باستثناء الكهنة يلتزمن بذلك.


----------



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> لا مشكلة في ذلك فبولس أمر بتغطية الشعر في الكنيسة:
> 
> 4. كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ.
> 5. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ.
> ...




لا أستطيع أن أعلن أني مسيحية سيقيمون عليا حد الردة عن الدين ويقتلوني :smil13:


----------



## SamirAzar (6 يونيو 2012)

يمكنك أن ترتدي الحجاب وتدخلي الكنيسة. فقد أمر بهذا بولس كما بينت منذ قليل!


----------



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> يمكنك أن ترتدي الحجاب وتدخلي الكنيسة. فقد أمر بهذا بولس كما بينت منذ قليل!



حجابي أسلامي هذا واضح كيف أجعله يبدو مسيحي؟


----------



## أَمَة (6 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> حجابي أسلامي هذا واضح كيف أجعله يبدو مسيحي؟


 

يا حبيبتي متتعبيش نفسك كثير بموضوع الحجاب.

الحياة مع المسيح بالداخل وليس بالظاهر.


----------



## christina 45 (6 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> يا حبيبتي متتعبيش نفسك كثير بموضوع الحجاب.
> 
> الحياة مع المسيح بالداخل وليس بالظاهر.



ريحتيني اريح قلبك 

للتعرف على قصتي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211759


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> يمكنك أن ترتدي الحجاب وتدخلي الكنيسة. فقد أمر بهذا بولس كما بينت منذ قليل!



تغطية الرأس أثناء الصلاة غير الحجاب يا أجمل أخ حلو، هذا يختلف تماماً عن ذاك ولا خلط بين الأثنين .... أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز المحب لله الحي
اهتمي بشيء واحد فقط أن تلتصقي بالله الحي في صلوات في قلبك لا تنقطع ليتمم إعلانه في قلبك ويكشف لك ذاته بإعلان الروح وإلهامه، لتدخلي في عمق الشركة معه حسب قصده، فالله لا ينظر للشكل إنما للقلب، واعتبري حجابك نوع من أنواع التقدمة لله الحي ولا تُغيري فيه شيئاً على الإطلاق تحت اي مبدأ أو رأي أو فكر، كوني كما أنتِ الآن إلى أن يتدخل الله ولا تسمعي لأي مشورة غير ذلك، مع الصبر بالإيمان الحي أن تنتظري أن يتمجد في حياتك ويدخلك في عمق شركة الكنيسة في النور بالمحبة، فاتكلي عليه بكل قلبك وانتظري عمله في حياتك وهو سينصفك سريعاً وسيتمجد مجد عظيم في حياتك فوق ما تتخيلي أو تظني... ولا تظني أن الشكل أو المظهر له الأهمية طالما لم يخرج عن العفة ونقاوة القلب بالنعمة، كوني معافاة باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2012)

*أختي الغالية أحب أن أفرح قلبك بأن هناك كثير من البربر يعتنقون المسيحية ففي السابق شارك البربر بذبح المسيحيين وكانت هناك ترتيلة شهيرة كلماتها : خلص يا رب شعبك وبارك ميراثك ، وامنح عبيدك المؤمنين الغلبة على البربر ، واحفظ بقوة صليبك جميع المختصين بك

أما اليوم فلكثرة دخول المسيحية إلى البربر تم استبدال كلمة البربر في الترتيلة لتصبح الغلبة على الشرير

ولكن الحذر الشديد تجاه محيطكيبقى مطلوباً فنحن لا نعرف من منهم اعتنق المسيحية ومن لم يعتنقها*


----------



## KARMA777 (7 يونيو 2012)

اختى الغالية ما تقلقيش ابدااا

انا كنت زيك وكنت نفسى اتعرف على ناس مسيحين واصلى فى الكنيسة

صليت لربنا وقد كااان

بس صليله وهو هيدبرلك كل امورك

يارب يا يسوع خليك مع بنتك ودبرلها امرها واحميها وثبت ايمانها​


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*شكر ا اخواني على الردود و أنا حقا أحس بدفأ محبتكم التي غمرتني
أنا أعرف أن الرب يمتحنني و ان مجده سيحل علي يا أخ aymonded 
لأني صابرة و حتى لو لم أنل ما أريد و حتى ان عشت يقية حياتي متخفية في الظلام فأنا أعلم أن نور ايماني بأبى في السماوات سيصل اليه.*


----------



## SamirAzar (7 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> تغطية الرأس أثناء الصلاة غير الحجاب يا أجمل أخ حلو، هذا يختلف تماماً عن ذاك ولا خلط بين الأثنين .... أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير، النعمة معك
> ​



شكراً أخي لهذا الإيضاح. ولكن للأسف لا أحد يعمل بهذا. لعلك تعرف من جدّتك أن النساء كنّ يغطين شعورهن في الكنيسة قبل! قد قلّت الحشمة في الكنائس! ليس هذا ما يعلّمنا إياه الإنجيل!


4. كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ.
5. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ.
6. إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ فَلْتَتَغَطَّ.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Corinthians/11


(والغريب أن القساوسة (الأساقفة على الأقل) يغطون رؤوسهن مع أن بولس نهى عن ذلك.)


----------



## SamirAzar (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> حجابي أسلامي هذا واضح كيف أجعله يبدو مسيحي؟



اعمليه مثل الراهبات. ولكن ألا تخافين أن يراك أحد يعرفك إذا دخلت الكنيسة؟ وقد يخبر أهلك!


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

كان الرب في عوني ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 يونيو 2012)

بربرية قال:


> كان الرب في عوني ​



أمين و يدبر لك امورك


----------



## christina 45 (7 يونيو 2012)

*أمـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Corinthians/11
> 
> 
> (والغريب أن القساوسة (الأساقفة على الأقل) يغطون رؤوسهن مع أن بولس نهى عن ذلك.)



*ما يلبسه الكهنة ليس غطاء للرأس بل هو : تاج ، مثل التيجان التى على رؤؤس القسوس أو الشيوخ فى سفر الرؤيا 4 : 4 ، ومثل التيجان التى أمر الله بها لتوضع على رأس يهوشع بن يهو صادق (زك6 : 11)
*


----------



## SamirAzar (9 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ما يلبسه الكهنة ليس غطاء للرأس بل هو : تاج ، مثل التيجان التى على رؤؤس القسوس أو الشيوخ فى سفر الرؤيا 4 : 4 ، ومثل التيجان التى أمر الله بها لتوضع على رأس يهوشع بن يهو صادق (زك6 : 11)
> *



كلام بولس واضح في هذا.
وكذلك: هل كان يسوع يغطي رأسه بأي تاج؟
مظاهر الترف من تيجان مذهّبة وملابس مذهبة لدى الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك أمر يخالف الزهد في الإنجيل.  كما يخالف قاعدة عدم تغطية الرجال لرؤوسهم التي ذكرتها قبل لبولس.

أما ذكرك لسفر الرؤيا فغريب فالكلام هناك ليس عن ملابس دنيوية. ثمّ فيها ذكر الثوب الأبيض. فهل يلبس الكهنة كلهم ملابس بيضاء مع تيجان ذهب؟ 

وأرجو أن تتقبل مني هذا الاعتراض.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> كلام بولس واضح في هذا.
> وكذلك: هل كان يسوع يغطي رأسه بأي تاج؟
> مظاهر الترف من تيجان مذهّبة وملابس مذهبة لدى الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك أمر يخالف الزهد في الإنجيل.  كما يخالف قاعدة عدم تغطية الرجال لرؤوسهم التي ذكرتها قبل لبولس.
> 
> ...



*ما قدمته ليس من عندياتى ، بل من الكتاب المقدس

وذلك لا يتعارض مع الزهد ، ما دام الإنسان يضع فى ذهنه جيداً أن ذلك عطية من الله وأنه سيُحاسب عليها ، لأن من يُعطى أكثر يُطالب يأكثر

فوضع التاج على رأس الكهنة فى القداسات ، والعمامة بوجه عام (ومكتوب عنها أيضاً فى سفر زكريا 3 : 5) يتوافق مع الكتاب المقدس

وما يتوافق مع الكتاب المقدس لا يصح الإعتراض عليه من الذين يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس

وهذا الكلام قد زدنا فيه أكثر من اللازم لخروجه عن سياق الموضوع الأصلى

ويمكن لسيادتك فتح موضوع خاص به
*


----------



## Strident (10 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> اعمليه مثل الراهبات. ولكن ألا تخافين أن يراك أحد يعرفك إذا دخلت الكنيسة؟ وقد يخبر أهلك!



اخي العزيز....انا فعﻻً مش فاهم كيف تهتم بشكل حجابها، بينما هي تتكلم عن خطر على حياتها....

ليس مهماً شكل الحجاب الان...وحتى العماد.....الرب الذي افتقدها وانار عينيها، سيعين لها الوقت المناسب لتخلع الحجاب وتتعمد....

اما الآن...فليس هناك داعي لارباكها باي شيء اخر....خصوصاً ان الامر خطر على حياتها...

وبالنسبة لبولس...علينا التفريق بين اراء بولس الشخصية، وبين تعاليمه لكنائسه، وبين العقائد والتعاليم العامة التي تنطبق على الكنيسة كافة بحرفيتها....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يونيو 2012)

*ليس لبولس الرسول أراء خاصة ، بل ما يقوله فى الإنجيل كله كان عن إحدى طريقتين :

1-- إعلان من ربنا يسوع مباشرة له 

2-- بإرشاد الروح القدس بصفته رسولاً

وهذا الأمر واضح جداً فى سياق الكلام فى الرسائل 

ولن أزيد لئلا يكون خروجاً عن الموضوع
*


----------



## SamirAzar (10 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ما قدمته ليس من عندياتى ، بل من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> وذلك لا يتعارض مع الزهد ، ما دام الإنسان يضع فى ذهنه جيداً أن ذلك عطية من الله وأنه سيُحاسب عليها ، لأن من يُعطى أكثر يُطالب يأكثر
> 
> ...



أنا لم أعترض على أي نص. بل أعترض على الابتعاد عن روح الزهد التي تجدها في الكتاب المقدس.

ونص زكريا الذي استشهدت به حضرتك أيضاً هو رؤيا! (وليس فيه ذكر لتيجان الذهب.)

وعنوانه في المشتركة "رؤيا تنصيب يشوع"

1. وأراني الرب يشوع الكاهن العظيم واقفا أمام ملاك الرب، والشيطان واقفا عن يمينه ليقاومه.
2. فقال الرب للشيطان: ((لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان، لينتهرك الرب الذي اختار أورشليم. أما هذا شعلة منتشلة من النار؟))
3. وكان يشوع لابسا ثيابا قذرة وواقفا أمام الملاك.
4. فقال الملاك للواقفين أمامه: ((إنزعوا عنه الثياب القذرة)). ثم قال ليشوع: ((أنظر نقلت إثمك عنك، وسألبسك ثيابا ناصعة البياض)).
5. وقال لهم: ((إجعلوا عمامة طاهرة على رأسه)). فجعلوا العمامة الطاهرة على رأسه، وألبسوه الثياب الناصعة البياض، وملاك الرب واقف.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/Zechariah/3


كل ما أريد أن أقوله: إن البذخ الذي أجده لدى العديد من الكهنة من صولجان وتيجان وثياب مزركشة ومذهبة هو أمر لا أتخيل أن يكون يسوع راضياً عنه. ألا توافقني الرأي؟

أجد أيضاً أن أمر بطرس النساء بعدم التزين بالذهب ينطبق أيضاً على القسوس وهم قدوة الجميع:

3. وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ مِنْ ضَفْرِ الشَّعْرِ وَالتَّحَلِّي بِالذَّهَبِ وَلِبْسِ الثِّيَابِ،
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Peter/3


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> أنا لم أعترض على أي نص. بل أعترض على الابتعاد عن روح الزهد التي تجدها في الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ونص زكريا الذي استشهدت به حضرتك أيضاً هو رؤيا! (وليس فيه ذكر لتيجان الذهب.)
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Peter/3


*
++ لقد قدمت شاهدين من سفر زكريا ، أحدهما عن لبس التاج الذهب (زك 6 : 11) ، والآخر عن لبس العمامة ، فرجاء مراجعة مداخلاتى السابقة عن هذه النقطة

++ وهل كونها رؤيا من الله ، يفقدها أهميتها ومعناها !!!!

++ كما ذكرت أن روح الزهد لا يتعارض مع ذلك ، وإلاَّ لما قال به الله 

بل إن الإنسان الذى ينال هذه الكرامة ، ينبغى عليه أن يزداد تواضعاً وزهداً

ومن لا يفعل ذلك ، فالعيب فيه هو

وأذكر بعض التذكر حادثة فى تاريخ الكنيسة ، فيها سمع قديس عن قديس آخر ، أسقف (قد يكون القديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس ، ولكنى لا أتذكر جيداً) ، فذهب إليه ، فوجده يصلى القداس وهو يرتدى ملابس الكهنوت ذات المظهر الجليل ، فشك فى قداسته ، ولكن القديس الأسقف علم بالروح وناداه وكشف له ملابس مسوح الخشنة التى يرتديها تحت ملابس الكهنوت العظيمة

++ فلا تعارض بين الزهد وملابس الكهنوت ذات الإشارة للمجد السماوى الأبدى 
ومن لا يفعل ذلك ، يكون هو المخطئ وسيحاسبه الإله القدوس العادل ، فلا أحد فوق المحاسبة 
*


----------



## SamirAzar (12 يونيو 2012)

أحترم رأيك وإن كنت أراك غير صائب. إلا إن كان لديك غير النصين المذكورين.

"تيجان" القسوس الذهبية (أنت تسميها تيجان!) هي لأهل الدنيا الذين يلهثون وراءها.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2012)

*نحن هكذا نشتت الموضوع عن سياقه الأصلى ، ومع ذلك أقدم لك ما طلبته لحين تدخل الإدارة :

زكريا 6 : 9وكان الي كلام الرب قائلا. 10 خذ من اهل السبي من حلداي ومن طوبيا ومن يدعيا الذين جاءوا من بابل وتعال انت في ذلك اليوم وادخل الى بيت يوشيا بن صفنيا. 11 ثم خذ فضة وذهبا واعمل تيجانا وضعها على راس يهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن العظيم

رؤيا 4 : 4. وَحَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ عَرْشاً. وَرَأَيْتُ عَلَى الْعُرُوشِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ شَيْخاً جَالِسِينَ مُتَسَرْبِلِينَ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ أَكَالِيلُ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ.
*


----------



## Strident (12 يونيو 2012)

يا اخوة!!

دي واحدة مخاطرة بحياتها عشان المسيح!

لا تربكوها بأشياء غير أساسية.....كفاية تقدمتها لأنها من دلوقتي اعطت اكتر مننا كلنا بكثير....

افتكروا الرسل لما قالوا :

" لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ، أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ، غَيْرَ هذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ: أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ، وَعَنِ الدَّمِ، وَالْمَخْنُوقِ، وَالزِّنَا، الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ»." (اعمال الرسل 15)


----------



## SamirAzar (13 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا اخوة!!
> 
> دي واحدة مخاطرة بحياتها عشان المسيح!
> 
> ...



يا أخي جوني أن لم أربك أحد. بل على العكس بينت للأخت أن تغطية الشعر والحشمة هي أيضاً في الإنجيل. وقد ذكرت الشواهد. أما النساء اللواتي يدخل الكنيسة بالميني-ميني جوب و "فتحة الصدر" هنّ من يخالفن الكتاب المقدس!
ثم بينت بأن مظاهر الترف في الكنيسة (ذهب وفضة وتيجان) التي يعترض عليها المسلمون أيضاً هي ليست من الإنجيل ولا تتناسب أبداً مع تعاليم يسوع وقد ذكرت الشوهد.

فأنا لم أضع على الأخت أي "ثِقْل"!


----------



## Strident (14 يونيو 2012)

انا ضد الحكم على لبس اي حد....
وبعدين احنا متأثرين اوي بالثقافة الاسﻻمية، فبقينا نربط بين لبس المرأة وبين حشمتها....مع ان الكنايس برة الستات بتلبس لفوق الركبة....ولكنهم اخر احترام والناس كلها محدش بيبص للتاني....

وعموماً....سيبوها تلبس او ما تلبسش...هي ادرى بظروفها، وبالخطر القائم عليها....

مش ﻻزم الحجاب يبقى في الانجيل عشان يبقى فيه حشمة...
موضوع التيجان والذهب وغيره....

كل دي اشياء ثانوية....اللي حطها حطها عشان يوصل حاجات معينة...واللي رفضها رفضها عشان يوصل حاجة تانية، والاتنين مطلوبين....

"لا يحكم أحد عليكم في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التي هى ظل الأمور العتيدة"

المهم دلوقتي محدش يكلمها في حاجات من دي....

والاولى كلموها في إيمانها الجديد وظروفها....

تحياتي


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا ضد الحكم على لبس اي حد....
> وبعدين احنا متأثرين اوي بالثقافة الاسﻻمية، فبقينا نربط بين لبس المرأة وبين حشمتها....مع ان الكنايس برة الستات بتلبس لفوق الركبة....ولكنهم اخر احترام والناس كلها محدش بيبص للتاني....
> 
> وعموماً....سيبوها تلبس او ما تلبسش...هي ادرى بظروفها، وبالخطر القائم عليها....
> ...



أنا لا أدعي أبداً أن المرأة التي لباسها محتشم هي صالحة بالضرورة. قد تلبس "الخيمة السوداء" (فليعذرني الإخوة المسلمون) وتكون عاهرة ـ لا خلاف في ذلك. ولكن الكنيسة مكان له قدسيته. وليس شاطئ البحر.

9. وأريد أن تلبس المرأة ثيابا فيها حشمة وأن تتزين زينة فيها حياء ووقار، لا بشعر مجدول وذهب ولآلئ وثياب فاخرة،
10. بل بأعمال صالحة تليق بنساء يعشن بتقوى الله،
11. وعلى المرأة أن تتعلم بصمت وخضوع تام،

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/1Timothy/2

5. وكل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ وهي مكشوفة الرأس تهين رأسها، أي الرجل، كما لو كانت محلوقة الشعر.
6. وإذا كانت المرأة لا تغطي رأسها، فأولى بها أن تقص شعرها، ولكن إذا كان من العار على المرأة أن تقص شعرها أو تحلقه، فعليها أن تغطي رأسها.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/1Corinthians/11

فهل كان بولس متأثراً بالثقافة الإسلامية؟! وهل الراهبات متأثرات بالثقافة الإسلامية؟!
بل نحن اليوم متأثرون جداً بالثقافة الغربية الإلحادية ونسينا الإنجيل.


----------



## christina 45 (14 يونيو 2012)

أنا لا أتحدث عن دخولى الكنيسة أنا أليس الحجاب في الشارع أيضا و بعدين أنا أليسه غصبا يعني لو كان بأمكاني لنزعته لو كان بأمكاني السفر لهربت
شكرا للجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2012)

الغرب ليس مقياساً أخلاقياً نهائياً

ففى الغرب وصل العرى لمستوى فظيع ، وحجة أن الرجال لا ينظرون هى حجة غير مقبولة ، لأن الفساد موجود فى بلاد كثيرة فى الغرب علناً ، ومحطات المترو  (أندر جروند) ليلاً تكون مكاناً فظيعاً ، على الأقل فى بلد أوربى زرته ، فإن التأثير الذى لا يبدو على الوجوه ، يظهر فى أماكن أخرى

بل ووصل الأمر فى بلاد أوربية لتحليل الشذوذ الجنسى رجالاً برجال ونساءً بنساء ، بل ويعتمدونه رسمياً كزواج ، وفى الأمر ما هو أسوأ ولكننى لا أريد الخوض أكثر

فالغرب ليس مقياساً أخلاقياً على الإطلاق

فلنتبع الكتاب المقدس ، ولا نتبع شرائع الناس

أما الإسلام ، فهو الشيئ ونقيضه دائماً ، فقد كان فرض البرقع لمصلحة محمد للتستر على مشاكل زوجاته ، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يسمح بالعرى التام فى سوق بيع السبايا ، وبستر العورة فقط للجاريات ، كما يسمح بكل أنواع الفسق تحت مسميات أخرى

فليس الإسلام أيضاً مقياساً للأخلاق ، بل فقط الكتاب المقدس


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2012)

*يُغلق *

*لكسر قوانين القسم *

.


----------

